# You think Skylines are fast



## MisterRatone (Sep 18, 2002)

Yeah they are but when i saw this video damm that Mclaren is fast
i have another one of the mclaren going 245 mile per our dammit GE NA ! enjoy maclaren f1 goes for 1 million dollars 

McLaren vs. skyline


----------



## Demon Dave (Jan 6, 2003)

of course the Mclaren is faster - it costs a whole lot more than any skyline so you'd expect it to be...


----------



## MisterRatone (Sep 18, 2002)

Demon Dave said:


> *of course the Mclaren is faster - it costs a whole lot more than any skyline so you'd expect it to be... *



what if you bought a skyline and just dumped the rest of the money that the mclaren costs in the skyline. Then you would have a fast ass skyline. Just imagine


----------



## gtr33 (Apr 15, 2003)

i would kindly point u guys to the JGTC where all cars have been restricted to either 500hp or 300hp. the mclaren has not seen much success in this league. 
if you're referring to the comparison done by top gear, that was a stock GTR, with just bolt on bits, you could easily tap over 550hp from the RB26DETT.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

first off, speaking of jap gt champs, skyline is god, you dont call them godzilla for no reason, screw the mclaren, i dont think mclaren has won 29 championships consecutively. those tournaments that limit to gt500's and gt300's makes it only fair and equal so it'll be a challenge and i dont mclarens are anywhere near being that good as a skyline. by the way, honda sucks.


----------



## MisterRatone (Sep 18, 2002)

lionel said:


> *first off, speaking of jap gt champs, skyline is god, you dont call them godzilla for no reason, screw the mclaren, i dont think mclaren has won 29 championships consecutively. those tournaments that limit to gt500's and gt300's makes it only fair and equal so it'll be a challenge and i dont mclarens are anywhere near being that good as a skyline. by the way, honda sucks. *



what i said before just pour the rest of the money into a skyline
I'm sure you will still have enough money to take a vacation and party with some hoes.


----------



## MisterRatone (Sep 18, 2002)

gtr33 said:


> *i would kindly point u guys to the JGTC where all cars have been restricted to either 500hp or 300hp. the mclaren has not seen much success in this league.
> if you're referring to the comparison done by top gear, that was a stock GTR, with just bolt on bits, you could easily tap over 550hp from the RB26DETT. *


yeah the mclaren is 627 stock hp imagine if you put turbo or supercharge it.

http://www.fantasycars.com/McLaren_F1/McLaren_F1_Technical/mclaren_f1_technical.html


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

please!!! dont waste my time with mclarens.
hahaha
konobakamonomega!


----------



## MisterRatone (Sep 18, 2002)

lionel said:


> *please!!! dont waste my time with mclarens.
> hahaha
> konobakamonomega! *


o.k.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)




----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

get an SALEEN S7.... 0-60MPH in 3.3 seconds... (*according to Road and Track Magazine)



> "The S7 is the quickest production car to 60mph we've ever tested; at 3.3 seconds it beats even the almighty McLaren F1 by a tenth"













for only $395,000 you can get an sweet ass car that OUT accelerates the McLarian F1... for almost $700,000 cheaper


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

didnt bruce almighty use that thing?


----------



## TuxedoCartman (May 3, 2003)

Yeah, it was in Bruce Almighty. That's why it couldn't make it to Road and Track's top speed competition last month.

Besides, I think when you get to the wealth levels that you can spend $395,000 on a car, then spending $1,000,000 isn't that much different. Both cars are mere toys for UBER-wealthy people. And with that being the case, no offense, but I'd rather buy European than American. Sorry!


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

yes Bruce Almighty drove a Saleen.....
and Bruce Almight drove an Datsun 280Z... just like mine


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2003)

as far as i know the saleen s7 only runs 3.9 seconds...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i don't think one tenth of a second is that much of a big deal...they are both faster than superman. if i was one of those UBER-welathy people, i would take both the mclaren and the saleen as well as a r34 skyline m spec nur


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

the mclaren and saleen may go fastest, but they are machines that can downright terrify you with the possibility of crashing and burning million dollar cars... (well, the mclaren is, after you've done all the mods and paid all the dues to make it street legal stateside).

The skyline, on the other hand, with its superior control and traction set-up, can make you feel like a racing GOD, just going through a few corners at full-throttle... *it's all about fun...* 


I've driven lots of cars... the most regular being my mazda 2.0, my sentra 1.6, and my (former) POS sentra 1.3 (lowered , struts n springs, full intake/exhaust and bridgestone gridIIIs)... and once or twice, a friend's Volvo S80TT... of all these, the 1.3 was the slowest, shittiest, and the most fun to thrash around on a mountain road... i miss it... 

not the speed, dude... it's how it _drives_...


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

i had a 89 toyota corolla and was goin up a uphill road, my friend's idiot ass hit the e-brake, bitch was trippin, well anyways, i shattered my headlights. almost flew off the freakin hill, but at night when my car is facing a wall, i turned on my headlight and i saw a huge wu-tang sign. now that was awesome.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2003)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *get an SALEEN S7.... 0-60MPH in 3.3 seconds... (*according to Road and Track Magazine)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


for less than 1/2 that price, you can get Lingenfelter's TT C5 - it runs 0-60mph in 1.9secs.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

OMG, saw those lingenfelter's in CnDs SuperCar challenge... they're awesome Corvettes!


----------



## ny98max (May 10, 2003)

Actually this car the 1994 Dauer 962 LeMans does 0-60 in 2.6 seconds.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

> Actually this car the 1994 Dauer 962 LeMans does 0-60 in 2.6 seconds.


yah... not that dumb...  but thanks for the info... that's a sweet looking car!

I was talking about lingenfelter's C5 tuners... the ones that take off like rockets and run like mules. Lingenfelter has won two Car and Driver Super Tuner Shootouts with his babies... droooool!


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

and skylines won 29 consecutive races


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Lingenfelter is still in bad shape after his wreck. You can read about it on his site. I don't care for Vettes because to me they have been ass ugly for decades now, but Lingenfelter knows how tune serious power.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Aw, shucks don't go hating on my favorite non-Nissan car!  

Besides, R34s are about as ugly as they come... next to them, 'vettes look like solid gold...

I'd still go for the Skyline, though... 









Lotus Elise... giant killer!!!


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

just remember yall, skylines are faster than hell and there are far more of it than some saleen junk, or lotus crap, or those other retarded lookin car are called.


----------



## StraightSix (Oct 24, 2002)

lionel said:


> *just remember yall, skylines are faster than hell and there are far more of it than some saleen junk, or lotus crap, or those other retarded lookin car are called. *


There was a clue dispenser at the door, did you miss it???

J


----------



## Cougs (Dec 4, 2002)

Once again, another bash....
Guys, the McLaren was built for the single purpose of showing what a group of determined engineers could build given any resources and price range. The built the fast straightline production car (top speed at least) ever. 
So, why compare it to the GT-R...the GT-R is a sophisticated touring car in and of its own right, with more than a number of tricks that the McLaren doesn't benefit from (and a proven track record and dynasty of over 40 years), but they are on different playing fields. The McLaren is not a better race car, as has been seen whenever the two pair off. In top speed, no skyline in the world can match it...but how often is that top speed attained. In the real world of racing, the average speeds are rarely higher than your normal highway commuting speeds.
It'd be nice to have either of them, but there is a reason that each exists - one is to be an affordable supercar for the average guy, the other is the worlds hugest phallic symbol. I would never turn down either, but there is no point in worrying about which is better...everyone already knows the GT-R is (wink wink).

Peace out


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

> just remember yall, skylines are faster than hell and there are far more of it than some saleen junk, or lotus crap, or those other retarded lookin car are called.


unfortunately, it *isn't*... but that's not the point... 



> there is no point in worrying about which is better...everyone already knows the GT-R is (wink wink).


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

niky yes it is. mclaren is just a dumb looking SPEED demon, on the other hand, skyline represents power and the beauty of technology for cars, like the v-spec and the unlimited tuning. mclaren is stupid and a basic "i whoop your ass any day" well skylines are one of the fastest in the world, and at least they are the fastest all wheel drive turbo car.


----------



## StraightSix (Oct 24, 2002)

lionel said:


> *niky yes it is. mclaren is just a dumb looking SPEED demon, on the other hand, skyline represents power and the beauty of technology for cars, like the v-spec and the unlimited tuning. mclaren is stupid and a basic "i whoop your ass any day" well skylines are one of the fastest in the world, and at least they are the fastest all wheel drive turbo car. *


PSST your ignorance is showing. The McLaren is the ultimate evolution (well until the Ferrari Enzo anyway) of the classic mid-engine, normally aspirated, lightweight supercar. It has just as much hi-tech as any Skyline, just in different areas. And the Skyline isn't the fastest all wheel drive turbo car, the 911 Turbo is.

I like Skylines as well as the next guy, maybe more, but you really need to open your mind. And bashing other performance cars is EXTREMELY UNCOOL.

J


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

sorry i cant help it, im just straight up nissan, just let me exercise my damn freedom of speech. i do have respect for em but... 


who said that the 911 turbo is the faster awd??


----------



## Cougs (Dec 4, 2002)

Stock, the 911 Turbo is faster than a stock Skyline GT-R M Spec Nur...but the fastest AWD is the Murcielago (though it is NA).

The GT-R's are far less in cost and have a huge aftermarket unlike the Turbo (though there are some German tuners with copies that have whp figures that start with 800), but this doesn't make one any better than another. Different categories; is the car stock, is it tuned, is it structurely the same as stock, have the engine internals been changed. When you sit here and go "hrrrnn, hrrrn, skyline good, other car bad" do you have any idea what makes one better than the other? have you driven either? i mean, Gran Turismo is one thing, but they only have a Ruf in there versus any GT-R, and it is still just a game. As you sit here and do your "figure racing" as opposed to learning more about the cars, you guys are forgetting why these cars were made: they aren't even meant for the same mass consumption nor market place.

By the way, my grandpa can kick your grandpa's ass and other childish comments.

GT-R skylines are amazing, so are 911 Turbo's, so are McLaren F1'S. Stop trying to compare them, you only dumb down the purpose of the machines, which were built to be driven, not simply talked about.

Peace, laters.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

hey, saying "my grandpa can kick you grandpa's ass" is a freakin childish remark, keep it to yourself. in the end, the freakin skylines are the fastest awd turbo. that's my opinion, and nothing is goin to change it.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

opinions are like assholes everyone has one and they all stink if you want to know which car is the fastest awd turbo then go on the facts it's as simple as that you don't have to like the other car just recognize where each car stands don't walk around with the blinders on.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

what rama just said was "blah blah blah blah blah blah." we are all entitled to opinions regardless of facts, this thread is full of that. i just tagged along and viewed my opinions.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

ok how can you have an opinion of what car is the fastest? explain that to me? Either the car is the fastest or it isn't that isn't matter of opinion which one you like is a matter of opinion. If you like disregarding facts and live in your own fantasy world you are more than welcome to do so.


----------



## Cougs (Dec 4, 2002)

Sorry, the grandpa comment was supposed to be a little joke was all (my grandfathers are both dead anyways...not kicking anyone's asses). I was just pointing out that it seemed silly that we were arguing over all this. Opinions _are_ opinions, no doubt, but they can still be misinformed or incorrect when it comes to real world application. The 911 Turbo is the fastest AWD turbocharged production car on the market, without question: best grip, best track times, best speed/acceleration. The numbers and the word of those who have driven both are conclusive. This does not make one car better than another, only more "athletic." Besides, it doesn't take away from weather a car is more communicative, more driver centric, or more "alive" for its driver. It all depends on who is in the seat. But considering only a few people have ever driven Skyline GT-R's (not I), and even fewer still 911 Turbo (thankfully I have), and far less both at some point in time, all we have to go on are numbers. Which is all is being said. 

Peace, laters, and I apologize if it seemed like i was trying to make fun.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

Rama said:


> *opinions are like assholes everyone has one and they all stink if you want to know which car is the fastest awd turbo then go on the facts it's as simple as that you don't have to like the other car just recognize where each car stands don't walk around with the blinders on. *


fact of the matter is that you have the blinders on, if you would take it off then you can be able to see my middle finger in your face.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

GROW UP!!!!!!!! Cant we all just get along?!?! And just for the record.... The MCLAREN is the first car I nearly wet my pants over... The F50 was the second.


----------

